# Hai from Malaysia



## meebo (Mar 9, 2008)

Hai.. im Nurul from Malaysia living with my husband and meebo 3 months kitten


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Please post pictures of Meebo if you can :wink:


----------



## meebo (Mar 9, 2008)

*My Meebo*










Hope can leave a comment to my meebo.. my father in law gave to me.. She has 2 brothers already sold.. Quite aggresive..


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Welcome! Meebo is adorable!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome! Meebo is sooooo cute! :luv


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Welcome. Meebo looks llike a little sweetheart.


----------



## Missy's Dad (Mar 3, 2008)

I agree, she does look like sweetheart. They are so cute at 3 months. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Welcome! What a pretty kitten you have!


----------

